# Bastimento tank



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just thought I would post up my new tank that will host my trio of bastimentos. The tank is a zoomed 18x18x24 with a cork stump. No silicone or adhesives are holding the cork together. There will be a 60mm cpu fan for internal circulation. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## chrisdrake (May 4, 2009)

Great looking setup. What type of lighting are you using on it? Love all the broms. 

Chris


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow. It is simple and clean, yet full of color and texture. Nice work!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

chrisdrake said:


> Great looking setup. What type of lighting are you using on it? Love all the broms.
> 
> Chris


Right now just a cheap odyssea 4 bulb 24" T5HO. Only running 2 bulbs for now.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice man! Is that for those cemeterys? If so, you gotta show those off too


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great set-up Dizzle!! I am almost done with my 24x18x24 exo and I ordered the same lighting as you lol! It was cheap price, but I am happy with it, plus it came with 4 blue l.e.d. moon light!!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

a couple quick questions:

1. how did you attach the broms to the cork bark?
2. for the vine plants did you just cover the root system with sphagnum moss?

thanks


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet tank! Looks like a pum paradise! But I think you need more broms


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> Nice man! Is that for those cemeterys? If so, you gotta show those off too



Yup the ones i got from Eric. They are definitely exquisite.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

tongo said:


> a couple quick questions:
> 
> 1. how did you attach the broms to the cork bark?
> 2. for the vine plants did you just cover the root system with sphagnum moss?
> ...


All i used was a step drill bit, "conical" and drilled where i wanted the broms. Then used force and gravity. They are solid in place.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

plant list? that looks really nice


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

goof901 said:


> plant list? that looks really nice


Dillon looking good amigo.

Let me take a crack at that list - 

syngonium rayii 
fireball neoregelia 
another neoregelia sp. (green ones at the bottom)
pilea sp. Colombia (got from phil?)
cryptocorne sp. (wendtii tropica?)
microgramma heterophylla
peperomia (glabela/watermelon?)
marcgravia rectifolia
rhaphidophora pachyphylla
philodendron burle marx fantasy
lemmaphyllum microphyllum

I like that cluster of broms though - it's a great viv for them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good, Dillon. Love the step bit idea.
Putting up a picture of a step bit for others to see.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Arman and doug thanks! Im on crapatalk right now which makes things difficult. Arman your pretty spot on with the list! The step drillbit worked awesome on the cork. it creates a small hole just big enough for the stolon to fit through, and creates a "cup" for the base of the brom to fit in. 
Also that pilea from phil is one of my new favorite plants!!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

repking26 said:


> Great set-up Dizzle!! I am almost done with my 24x18x24 exo and I ordered the same lighting as you lol! It was cheap price, but I am happy with it, plus it came with 4 blue l.e.d. moon light!!


You'll definitely like the amount of light but not the huge amount of heat it puts out. I've been growing my fireballs outside so i'll see if this light will keep them nice and red.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dizzle21 said:


> You'll definitely like the amount of light but not the huge amount of heat it puts out. I've been growing my fireballs outside so i'll see if this light will keep them nice and red.


Yeah I have a doble pc fan set up from the site I purchased the light fixture from. The double fan comes with one 3 inch fan with one female socket cord, and then one fan with a cord that has both male and female cords attached so you can run the fans in tandem! It was a great deal for 20 something dollars and there were no wires to cut and solder, it was all plug and play! I used one fan in tank and ran the tandem wire to the other fan outside the tank to blow across the light setup to cool it down! 
Aquarium Lightings - Green Element Replacement Parts, optional parts, Combo Cooling Fans System for EVO Quad 3W LED Fixture


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW!

simplicity at its finest!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a real nice and simple setup.

This kind of configuration looks bigger and more natural (even with the mini blinds ) than a viv with a built-in 3D background filling the whole rear panel.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

A couple pictures that don't do justice.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> This is a real nice and simple setup.
> 
> This kind of configuration looks bigger and more natural (even with the mini blinds ) than a viv with a built-in 3D background filling the whole rear panel.



Thanks I think you and stemcell have been the inspiration behind a background-less tank. I think we need to take a few steps back and show people beautiful tanks that take a 1/3 of the effort and supplies to make. Another reason was, should I tear down the tank, I can take it back to "stock", sterilize everything and rebuild differently.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The use of one type of (or at least similar looking) bromiliads gives it a very natural appearance. 
I'm glad you like the pilea. I'm trying to get a few more started for sale at EricM's table at Microcosm.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> A couple pictures that don't do justice.


If those don't do justice, I'm not sure I even want to know how gorgeous they are in person!!!!!!! I MIGHT DIE OF A HEART ATTACK!!!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I love that tank and how theres no great stuff or background. I may do some new tanks and just paint the outside back a black color. The frogs are stunning also.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just an update, just found a clutch of 6 eggs. Looks like they like their new tank!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Dillon give us a pic of the other frog.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Dillon give us a pic of the other frog.


From the FS thread awhile back


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking good! And gratz with the clutch...

I've seen a few board members do the "cork stacking" and was wandering if you guys are using this method just because it's quick, easy and natural? Or is there something wrong with using GS/silicone? Have you read anything about the chemicals being harmful?


Thanks


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy and natural. I've had problems with gs/silicone killing plants the second they touch the bg. Also if i need to breakdown this tank i can sterilize everything in it easily.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How is your Cryptocoryne doing in the viv? I've always used them in planted aquarium realizing that 90% of aquatic plants are grown emersed, but have yet to try it in jungle type soil mixtures.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Derek Benson said:


> How is your Cryptocoryne doing in the viv? I've always used them in planted aquarium realizing that 90% of aquatic plants are grown emersed, but have yet to try it in jungle type soil mixtures.


They are doing great! They are being grown in aquasoil amazonia. Ive have them growing in another tank and they took off. They have a pretty complex root system so they are difficult to remove without taking 1/2 your substrate with it. A


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

I really dig this tank. I told myself my second tank was the last one I would setup - but I'm going to have to setup a 3rd natural style like yours.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> I really dig this tank. I told myself my second tank was the last one I would setup - but I'm going to have to setup a 3rd natural style like yours.


"This will be the last tank" are famous words. I just embrace the addiction...Seeing tanks like this makes fighting it harder.So why bother.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Azurel said:


> "This will be the last tank" are famous words. I just embrace the addiction...Seeing tanks like this makes fighting it harder.So why bother.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


I have 2 more zoomeds in progress...haha
There is no "last tank" sorry...


----------

